
Market Size Doesn’t Equal Market Demand - gsosk
https://bettereveryday.vc/market-size-doesnt-equal-market-demand-4f213e5e1be7
======
sharemywin
jaw-dropping customer value. I think the key here is allowing customers to be
an order of magnitude lazier than they were before.

1\. amazon - don't need to go to the store

2\. google - don't need to search 2-3 pages to find a good search result

3\. facebook - don't need to call your friends to see what they're upto

4\. uber - remember 444-4444 when your drunk.

